# iPhone apps for Snowboarders?



## papitosnowboard (Jan 6, 2012)

I use Best Session Ever app for snowboarding and all my other board riding sports. 
Anyone know of any other good snowboarding apps that work well ? no game apps!


----------



## WetWork999 (Jan 9, 2012)

1. Northface Snow Report
2. Skullcandy
3. Liftopia
4. iTrailmap
5. TWC (The WeatherChannel)
6. WeatherBug


----------



## papitosnowboard (Jan 6, 2012)

downloading them now


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

i also use a program called Ski Tracks. Kinda neat little program.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Is use 'ski tracks' all the time


----------



## SnowtoriousBIG (Feb 8, 2010)

Ski Tracks FTW...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

moondoggy said:


> i also use a program called Ski Tracks. Kinda neat little program.


Just got this, ski tracks is very cool and is very easy on the battery. Great app for keeping track of your daily tracks via google maps and vertical feet-top speed ect.

For Weather I like the "Weather UnderGround" app

Also I second the North Face snow app

Fro avalanche safety the Mammot app is a lifesaver(no pun intended) with built in Altimeter, Clinometer and Compass.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Just bought skitracks .99...awesome. I will use it for when I travel too....I go up and down a lot.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I used Ripxx but Ski Tracks looks to be much better. Ripxx worked well for me at first but since has been super buggy and is a battery hog.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Just downloaded Ski Tracks. This is one very well made app. Looking forward to using it. Thanks.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

SnowRock said:


> I used Ripxx but Ski Tracks looks to be much better. Ripxx worked well for me at first but since has been super buggy and is a battery hog.



Yea Ski Tracks is so worth 0.99$


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea Ski Tracks is so worth 0.99$


do you think the max speed is somewhat accurate? i've only used it a few times. i had some runs that i thought i went faster compare to the previous ones but it ended up being slower. so far i have it only go up to 75km/hr. i want to someday break the 100km/hr mark :laugh:


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

If it's based on GPS, it should be. Take it in a car and check.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Snow forecast !!!! Has an app as well.. Well worth the money


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

+1 SkiTracks


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

moondoggy said:


> do you think the max speed is somewhat accurate? i've only used it a few times. i had some runs that i thought i went faster compare to the previous ones but it ended up being slower. so far i have it only go up to 75km/hr. i want to someday break the 100km/hr mark :laugh:


Depends on GPS sample rate an how they average speed, I'm guessing it's only accurate to like 5-8mph or so


----------



## WetWork999 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up re: Ski Tracks


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Ski tracks is pretty accurate testing in my car.. it has a bit of delay with top speed by a second or two which means you have to prolong that top speed for a bit. I now have the current version which is supposed to be even more accurate but havent tested it. Very well worth the .99cents to be honest.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

earl_je said:


> it has a bit of delay with top speed by a second or two which means you have to prolong that top speed for a bit.


Yep that's what I was trying to say with the sample rate, I'm sure it's a battery usage Vs granularity thing.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Switch Dice if your a park guy!


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

earl_je said:


> Ski tracks is pretty accurate testing in my car.. it has a bit of delay with top speed by a second or two which means you have to prolong that top speed for a bit. I now have the current version which is supposed to be even more accurate but havent tested it. Very well worth the .99cents to be honest.


cool man, thanks. i guess i should update to the current version for a more accurate speed.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

I like to use RunKeeper. Just set it to snowboard. (has a ton of activities) 
then after the day I use Romes 100 day tracker.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I use a free one called Allsnow which has weather, trail maps, reviews, lifts open, runs open, condition of snow, ticket price, distance from your location, etc.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

That Switch Dice is a brilliant idea. So simple too.


----------



## papitosnowboard (Jan 6, 2012)

just found a cool app called Best Session Ever its nice as you can use it for more than one sport at the same time.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

papitosnowboard said:


> I use Best Session Ever its cool as you can use it for more than one sport at the same time.



Thats pretty impressive, do you snowboard and mountain bike simultaneously? 

j\k yea ski tracks has different modes but only for like Snowmobiling, skiing, snowboarding and cross country skiing but the output is really really cool.


----------



## papitosnowboard (Jan 6, 2012)

no i don't do 2 sports at once! 
BUT I do like to use the same app for ALL my board sports / summer and winter so it covers everything I do
screenshots


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

ok I just got a new phone.
i used this thing called "Alpine Replay". it said my top speed realtime when i looked at the phone was 200 something mph. i checked it again and i clocked in around 700 mph this time. 
Once i uploadex the info to the site it seemed to be accurate. kind of interesting as you can see other peoples stats at your local hill. you can do a variety of other challenges against other people.
i pretty much just wanted something that logged my vert, so this does that and a few other things like chairtime, calories etc. 
i am going to have to check out this ski tracks to compare


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

The thing I like most about Skitracks is it gives you an overhead view of the exact geographical path you took for the entire day superimposed over a bing\google map topo map.

This is very helpful if your in the backcountry doing a post review of your visual route choices for the day


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> The thing I like most about Skitracks is it gives you an overhead view of the exact geographical path you took for the entire day superimposed over a bing\google map topo map


Alpine Replay appears to do that as well.
I guess there is no "Ski Tracks" for Android and my phone.
Anyways Alpine Replay looks like it is just starting up, seems to be a bit of a social networking app as well as far as having leader boards etc.

AlpineReplay – Ski app | Snowboard app | Ultimate Bragging Rights for Skiers and Snowboarders

My second recording of data was accurate it looks like with regards to the stats:
Maximum speed, total vertical, total runs etc.

Still hunting around for other apps.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

/\ Yea that is pretty cool, I like the social\comparison aspect of it, can you post everything right to facebook with it?


----------



## papitosnowboard (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes it has a cool function to upload you days action directly to your facebook wall, very nice touch great to share with friends - "who missed it".
Check with the bestsessionever webpage as they have FREE upgrade offers from time to time.


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

I just need my iTunes and a older app called AirTime. It tracks the number of jumps, total airtime and longest airtime. It also keeps track of every day you hit the mountain so you can look back at any date. I'm not sure if it is still around but see that there is one that sounds similar called Airtime!


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

You can post facebook with it, havn't done it though. Alpine Replay also
has stats for jumps and total airtime.


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

Alpine Replay is myyyy fav!


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,

Obviously I thought we should add our App into this mix here. It has many of the features of Snow dice (already mentioned) as well as a comprehensive list of tricks, grabs and how-to guides for all of them, including video. The android version also has a checklist to store tricks you have done and are working on, and all app versions have exclusive retailer discount codes, music, setup guides and a speedo/altimeter.

www.ustomp.co.uk/app

www.ustomp.co.uk/app2

The android app is very new, so we really appreciate your feedback on that. It is also available on Amazon store, if you don't like google play.

Thanks all, happy riding
Sam


----------



## King_Pin_Rich (Mar 7, 2011)

+1 Alpine Replay 

The 3D Google Earth overlay feature is kinda cool too.


----------

